
Apple CEO Tim Cook says monopolies aren't bad if they aren't abused - ProAm
https://www.businessinsider.com/tim-cook-apple-monopolies-not-bad-if-not-abused-2019-12
======
meerita
There are 2 types of monopolies: 1) given by goverments. 2) made by free
market rules.

